# Looking for a PAIR in the UK



## PigeonAmateur (Aug 25, 2011)

I am looking for a pair of pigeons who are good at catching and killing wasps and can reproduce quickly as they will be kept in my loft to kill off a nest. They need to be for free, no fancy stuff, just a pair. They need to be near Warwickshire however. My dad doesn't like the idea so you'll have to persuade him to keep the pair to get rid of the wasps! Once we have contact I'll give you his e-mail so you can chat to him and persuade him.

-PA


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Are you serious ???
What makes you think Pigeons Catch & Kill wasps ??
If you have a wasps nest in your loft, Call your local council or Enviromental Services.
They will treat & remove the nest within a couple of hours of arrival.


----------



## PigeonAmateur (Aug 25, 2011)

Well,we recently found a breeder who breeds them for Wasp Killing and we have done it in the past. They do it within 2 months with just a pair. Of course they have to be vaccinated so they are immune to the stings.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

pigeons do not eat any insects. They wouldn't hawk a wasp either, and there are no vaccination to be immune to a wasp sting...


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

PigeonAmateur said:


> Well,we recently found a breeder who breeds them for Wasp Killing and we have done it in the past. They do it within 2 months with just a pair. Of course they have to be vaccinated so they are immune to the stings.


Well you have a lot to learn before you even start to think about keeping Pigeons, & the Breeder is obviously breeding them just for sale & has no interest in the birds health or safety.
Pigeons do not eat insects. They do not Kill insects. 
They are Seed & Grain eaters.
Also, from your post HERE, they do NOT eat worms or snails & that would probably kill them.
Please, read up on what they DO need & how to care for them adequately.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

PigeonAmateur said:


> I am looking for a pair of pigeons who are good at catching and killing wasps and can reproduce quickly as they will be kept in my loft to kill off a nest. They need to be for free, no fancy stuff, just a pair. They need to be near Warwickshire however. *My dad doesn't like the idea so you'll have to persuade him to keep the pair to get rid of the wasps! Once we have contact I'll give you his e-mail so you can chat to him and persuade him.*
> 
> -PA


As has been said, this thing about pigeons killing off wasps is .. well ... rubbish. Someone has been winding you up I think.

And ... it is for you to persuade your dad to have pigeons (before you get any), not us 

From what you've said so far, I really don't think you should be looking at keeping pigeons.


----------



## PigeonAmateur (Aug 25, 2011)

I see I have been mistaken then, poor pigeons from a few years back then... I'm so sorry, I'll read lots more about pigeons and use the links you guys have given me. I talked to Dad last night and he said that I can breed birds of my choice for colour and shows and maybe races if we get Homing Pigeons! ^^ I see the guy that told us about pigeons and wasp killing was very misleading. We have gotten contact of a lawyer and are going to sue him, we also have the support of RSPCA.

-PA


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Before you sue you should speak to him and see where he got the info. In my 10 years of raising poultry i heard some pretty wild, untrue things. I still get kicks out of some of the prices people ask for "show quality" birds they never shown, or "Top Quality" "Rare" "Heritage" birds that they picked up from the guy down the street. But I know they mean no harm, they are just amateurs wanting to fit in with the true breeders. 
This guy may simply think they are good at wasp control. Talk to him first!


----------

